# Betta merman, need a little help finishing.



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

For some reason it wont scan as 1. so heres 2 seperat halvs of him :/. I need a little insperation on color. once im doing colors...ill lay the parts right so he is whole.


----------



## CoverMeInClay (Jul 12, 2011)

My suggestion is to make his hair a sort of orange red and bring in reds oranges and yellows into the tail ^_^


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Ok, once i figure out how to fix the whole split on half problem..ill give that a try!

Other colors are welcome to...im coloring him digitally, so i can do multiples.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

*drool*


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

What about like a chocolate betta? With some teal in his tail! (Like my Miyagi!  )


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

YLG, post a pic of your boy, and i will see what i can do. lol.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

*swoons~* HUZZAH! 
gettin' that pic now! D


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

haha is yooh droolin over my betta-man?

It might take me time..it takes me about 30mins-hr of "clean up" (removeing all lines except the main black lines) and anyplace between 3-6 hours to get all the color done...depends on how crazy i go lol.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Be for-warned...He's recovering from finrot xD


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Hahaha, yeah! You're very good!!! (much better than me...*grumbe*) lol


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

i have to find pictures of the basic anatomy that i want, and i can alter it as i draw. 
Sooo basicly, a darker body, and a little blue. Ok i think i can add that to what Clay said


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Woohooo!!!! <3


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Here, to keep you guessing at how he will look. Hres one horse i colord. The line art is not mine, but all of the color is.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

remind me to clean up my pencil lines BEFORE i scan it...


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

here he is.. a little...swirly. lol. i hope i got the whole chocolate thing right...


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

*spasm* 


.....

.....

This....
is...


PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

lol. You like? I have a VT female and a HM pair that i also have drawn. im getting ready to work on drawing a crown tail male. lol. he is the first digi coloring iv done that wasnt a horse!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

DOOOOO IIITTTTT!!!! Hahaha I can't wait to see them!!!



I kinda wanna draw a betta-mer-man-maid-thing-dude-chick.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

soooo...i cant think of colors.
Give me colors for them!!!!
or would you like to see the sketches first, then pick colors?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Yeah!!!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

VT-








sorry his tail sucks...HM pair-


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

WOAAAHHH!!!! *___* <3 <3 <3 
His tail does NOT suck!!!! It's lovelyyyyy!!! 

Let's seeee I'd say do the 1st pic of the VT female aaaa...purple/blue? NO WAIT make her a marble!! with fleshy colored skin and read and turquoise patches all over! (well, it's really up to you how you color- lol- their your pics!) 
And do the 2nd pic.... mmmm Male a yellow mustard gas? NO a blue butterfly!  and the giirrllyyy also blue? 

I really dunno *dies*


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

lol ill do my best! 
for the vt, do you mean the majoraty of her would be fleshy, and then red/blue patches? Or her tail/fins white and spotted, and her body fleshy?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Either way!!! I like both ideas!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

lol ok.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

CT male-


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

OoOHHHHhHHHHOOHhHOHH Make him super red!!! DD


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

i shouldnt have no much clean up with these 3...it took some work getting my V male put back togeather . lol Sooo Hm's-Blue butterflys, VT(f)-marble, CT(m)-super red.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

DDDDD Have fun! I'm off to beddy bye!~ Zzzz


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

The HM couple-


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

If anyone would like one of the 4 iv drawn done in colors that represent thier betta, let me know. If you would rather a different pose, let me know and i can give it my best shot, but it will take ALOT longer...cuz i gotta draw them.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

0.o Oooooooh, do Jiro's color's! I don't care which one :-D (he's the betta in my avatar...there are also one or two pics in my albums...(he is mostly black with blue rays and a little butterfly...even though he looks green in the photos)


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

sure, i can do that. I am going to draw a new one though, so i actualy have a DBlHM blank.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Double tail Half moon- Lines for Jiro


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Could you do Red? He's my avatar.









TYVM! I would like it to be colored, please.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

yes! And of course colord lol. The blank one above is just the lines i had to draw for him. 
I will have to dray a new set of lines, i only have a HM pair. So once im done with Jiro, i will start on yours Lbbf.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank you so much! After you draw Red...I think I'll want ALL my Bettas done! lol!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

many of them will be on the same base. Like if someone else had a Doibletail HM, i would use the same lines as i did for Jiro. that ok?


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

I absolutely love them!!!! What do you use to make them? Of course, I want you to do all of mine xD but heres Karma.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

:shock: AWESOME!!!! ;-) I can't wait to see it colored up XD :-D


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Yea! Thats 100% OK


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

MF- I hand draw them, scan them onto the desktop and use Adobie Photoshop 6.0. lol its soo old..but i dont have CS3 or 4.

Jiro-im almost done actualy...a little more clean up, shadeing, more clean up lol..then he will be done.


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Oh,it's cool that you hand draw them. I had been drawing betta fish mermaids with water color but It's a lot of work that way.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

yyeaa..me and paint..no good. dont get along. lol


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Jiro-


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Now im going to work on drawing HM male. lol.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Aaaahhhhh!!!!! <3


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Whew! Jiro's turned out SHARP! I am soo recommending you to people on here...

YLG- Hey! :-D


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

lol oh! YLG!
CT-


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

MMM_mmm*MMMM!*_ That CT looks amazing, GAB. ;-)

EDIT: GAB, if its not too late, for my boy can you NOT put that green thing over his mout like you did with YLG? TYVM...


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Course. The CT was just random, one i did for my self, YLN chose his colors. Random items arnt added unless asked. lol.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Okay, TYVM.  Just wanted to make sure.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

ok quick uestion.. hm..Eyes closed or open?


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Open. But not like he's in a staring contest...lol. :lol:


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

ok


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Thank You! I can't wait to see him! :lol:


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

gah hes got like.. super tail..lol


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

scaning the Black an white. I will put it up, pre-color.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

I won the argument with my scanner.. tried to scan only 1/4rd of him at a time.


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Gasp* dies of the awesomeness! I LOVE IT!!! Simply BEAUTIFUL, you got his color down perfectly! THank you soooooo much!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

lol.. my pleasure Jiro!

Red-


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

can anyone tell me if Mermaid fish's betta is a DBL HM? its on page 4


BTW, i do Female Mer-bettas as well.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Is that....that...Red? O_O 

I'm speechless! He's beautiful! :')


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

lol glad you like him. 
Red is such a royal blue, i love it!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Awww....Thank You! Since you do mermaids...could you do Sarah?










Sorry, its not a clear pic...its the only one I have of her and I can't take one of her now. Could you do her in your spare time? Like I don't want to be like "NOW NOW! I WANT HER DRAWN....NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" I just want it whenever you have time. ;-)

You should make a new thread and title it "GAB's Mermaids and Mermans" lol

EDIT: 700th post! Yaay! :-D


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

lol, sure, is she a VT?


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Yep, sure is. TY


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

I was wondering if you could do my betta Hercules...



















Hard totell in the pictures, but he has red tail, with a pinkish body with a bit of purplish-green near the base, if you need a better picture I can try to get one


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

LB-what tail type is he?


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

Im assuming hes a VT.... 
I got him for free at walmart, someone put him in with another male betta and hes pretty much shredded


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

@LB. Oh my. He looks like he's suffering from Betta Attacking. You should post an article in the "Betta Emergencies" folder! D:


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

ok, 2 VT's then.


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

TheBlueBettaFish: He is posted there, the post is entitled "Rescue Betta"

GunsABlazin: Thank you!!!!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Oh, I see it. Hope Hercules gets "betta" get it? Heh heh... :lol:

Can't wait for them, GAB!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

lol, thats punny!

me to :/


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Karma-


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Woot! Karma looks awesome! 

Do you draw these yourself? Or get the lines from someone else then color them?

Yay! I'm NEXT! Yaaayyyy


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

ill get them done in a bit, parents wanna go do stuff.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

lol. i draw them myself.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Okay! :-D


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Sara for LBBF-


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Hope i got Herc right, i didnt quite get what you ment my purpleish-green at the base, but i guessed.


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks! Karma looks great!! I might have more for you to do in a few days. Sorry I coundnt answer before Im on vacation and was busy. He was only a doubletail.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

eh, well he became a doubleHM. lol
ill draw a Dbltail tomorow and remake Karma.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Ooh! Sarah is so pretty! Thank you!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

He looks GREAT!
Thats exactl what I meant, you did a great job, hopefully Herc'f fins grow back 
Wuld beamazing if you got him to a T


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Aaaahhhh they all look sooo good!!!!


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

lol yay more drawing haha.

I need to do some of my fish.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Draw some more with out color!!! :crazy:


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

If you haven't already done Karma as a guy, can he be a girl? If it's already done, that's fine.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Im working on them.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

i ccouuulld..make him look like a cross dresser?


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Lol, just keep him a normal guy xD


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

awwww but the crossdresser would be funnn!!!!
lol ok.
a girl it is.


----------



## corvinusvz (May 31, 2011)

GunsABlazin said:


> awwww but the crossdresser would be funnn!!!!


 agree ;D


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Ahh....could you do Tom for me? 



















TYVM...:-D


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

GunsABlazin said:


> awwww but the crossdresser would be funnn!!!!
> lol ok.
> a girl it is.


Hahahaha! I like drawing androgynous (sp) guys! xD


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Lol ^.^


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

These are amazing


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Ikr? ^


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

haha, and yes TBBF i will do Tom. 
Im having a bit of a drawing block at the moment...
Thank you LBF 
YLG, do you want me to color you a cross-dresser. (afer i get this stupid drawers block to go away!!!


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

Mkay, lol ;-)


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

So how are they going?


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

good, iv almost got them done.


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

could you do this girl for me?


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

yes, whats her tail? HM or comb?


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

she is a halfmoon plaktat


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

i was wrong on so many levels. lol


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Karma as a girl 








Tom


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Thanks!She's very pretty!!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Midnight-


----------



## Midnight Bettas (Jul 19, 2011)

WOW that is awesome!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

New lines, CT girl.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry if colors arnt exact, i was playing around with exposures and such!


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh wow.... I absolutely adore him!!! **gasps.... You truly are very talented, miss


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

thank yooouuu


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Any moor? :3


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

<3

Think you could do one like my Smir?  
(lemme find a pic...)


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

ish he a HM plakat?


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

yup!~ Do you not have a lineart for a HMPK? xD lol


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

o do, but i dont like the line art.. im gunna see if im creative enough to redraw him.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

woohoooo!!!!


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

All your mermen are so muslcular. They nut drink muscle milk, lol  btw smir is a very pretty Berta


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

AH!! Sorry for double posting!! I mean betta not Berta, stupid spell check!!

** edit And must not nut!! :[ what is wring with me, lol.

***edit wring? Im not going to type any more.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Awwwwsss, isn't he? I love my little Smirnoff <3


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

aahahahah UM you made my night!


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

YLN...i have 11 layers on this fish. 11. i have never had to work with 11 different layers before....he is gunna be hard!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

O___O that's a loott of layers! YOU CAN DOOOO IIITT!!!! *cheers*


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

These are awesome  You have totally inspired me to play around with drawing them like this


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorry if his colors arnt quite right.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

by the time i was done i had...13? layers. Im going cross eyed and my right eye is twitching.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

FS-i like to inspire...but only if its a positive inspiration >.<


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh yes. I had started one ages ago but got busy and never finished the drawing. Now I'm starting a new one and I'm super excited about it  

If you ever need another fish to color Xochipilli always loves the attention haha


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

SOOOO GOOD!!!! <3 *hugs* 
I once had a drawing that was about 25 layers...O_O it. was. so. much. color.


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

My most recent multi layer had 56 :/ And it was a simple one too. Thats painful to think about now.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

...i dont even want to think about that many layers....


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Ha ha ha I used to use a loooot more way back in the day before I realized it was easier to condense them into folders.


----------



## GunsABlazin (Jun 1, 2011)

ill figure that out eventualy


----------



## merbetta (May 10, 2012)

Can u make a merman out of this betta


----------



## merbetta (May 10, 2012)

Can u make him to a merman plz


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow your good... are you still drawing these? If so I have a few boys you could do...


----------

